# Log out



## Hooked (12/9/17)

Must I log out when we've finished reading/posting, in order to prevent system overload? Or can I just remain logged in?


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/9/17)

No need to log out...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (12/9/17)

You must login and never log out again

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Sash (12/9/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> You must login and never log out again


Thats what I do!
Loggin out is for wussies

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (12/9/17)

Yip stay logged in,
And if you use your mobile you can create a shortcut on home screen so ecigssa is one click away.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (12/9/17)

Hooked said:


> Must I log out when we've finished reading/posting, in order to prevent system overload? Or can I just remain logged in?



As the guys have said above, you can stay logged in @Hooked
There are occasionally times where you may need to log out and log back in again. Happens once in a blue moon - if something goes wrong - so just remember your password and then you can log out and log back in again.


----------



## Marzuq (12/9/17)

As long as I have been on the forum I don't recall ever logging out. Always open on my work pc and always have a page open on my phone too.


----------



## Stosta (13/9/17)

If I ever got logged out for some reason I would be in for a bit of trouble, I don't think I've logged out since I joined  

Here's hoping I used one of my generic passwords!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------

